# Increasing drawing size



## monty (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi, 

I have a pencil dwawing that is in roughly A4 size but I need to scan it and get it blown up to about A2 to be shown on a poster, any tips on how to do this without losing quality? Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Nickie (Oct 9, 2014)

Depends on the linework, if its really clear lines or more sketchy, but it will probably not work very well. You cant really blow up a graphic without losing quality. The missing pixels have to be "faked" somehow.


----------



## JohanMalm (Dec 2, 2014)

What kind of drawing is it? if you can keep it simple as black n white, it would work if you scan it with high dpi. If it's color it might be easier to take a picture with high resolution.


----------

